# Flash Cards for Shorter Catechism



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.tedbeglin.com/catechism.htm

Ted is a WSC student

rsc


----------



## caddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the Shorter Cards. Anybody know where I can get a set for Heidleberg Cards ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2007)

A Word Template and Avery perforated cards might do the trick. It would be nice to make my own.

How about a set of Heidelberg flash cards with the faces of the faculty of the WSC staff on them. I think I'll make some.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> A Word Template and Avery perforated cards might do the trick. It would be nice to make my own.
> 
> How about a set of Heidelberg flash cards with the faces of the faculty of the WSC staff on them. I think I'll make some.



What? Like these?


----------



## staythecourse (Feb 20, 2007)

*Shorter Catechism cards*

May I get around to making some of my own. Thanks for the post.


----------

